# Heading West Soon



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I am planning our trip out west and should have done the planning way before now as I'm finding reservations a bit scarce at first few attempts. I'm looking for your experience in the following areas:
....Good campgrounds along my path
....Places to go/see I didn't mention/don't know about
....Roads to avoid with 5'er in tow
....Recommended routes/order of seeing the sights w/o backtracking

Planned route is I-40 west to around Albuquerque and that's where I need help. We expect to be in the Albuquerque area on Day 9, having made stops in Memphis (Tom Sawyer's CG) and Oklahoma to visit old friends. On Day 21, I have reservations at the Grand Canyon South Rim, Trailer Village for 2 nights and then at Mather CG for 4 more nights, taking us thru Day 26. On Day 30, I plan to be in Nashville for a few nights, then head on home.

Sights & places we want to see Days 10 thru 20 are (hopefully in order of route, but not sure?):
....Mesa Verde
....Million $ Highway
....Canyons of the Ancients
....Four Corners
....Arches NP
....Canyonlands NP
....Glen Canyon
....Lake Powell
....Bryce Canyon
....Zion
....Best Friends Animal Sanctuary (Kanab, UT)
....North Rim
....Petrified Forest/Painted Desert (on way from S rim to home?)

With fuel prices being what they are, I want to see & do all we can while we are in that area. It will be our first trip to that part of the US. I don't want to end up on some of these roads with the OB that I shouldn't be on with the OB. I'm sure there are other sights to see I don't even know about, but know a lot of you have been there/ live there.

We could only get two nites in Trailer Village, but maybe able to add more and drop some of the Mather nites...we'll have "da cat" with us and want to be able to run the AC if it's hot.

Are we staying too many nights at the south rim? We don't plan to hike to the gorge, but may do some "halfway" hikes.

Should we make reservations for every night of the trip or would we be safe to make them a few days ahead at a time ? Want to have some flexibility, but don't want to spend many nites on the side of the road.

Sorry for the long post, but wanted you to know what I need help & advice on.
Thanks for helping us on our first MAJOR trip in the OB.

Brent & Ava


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Add Lee's Ferry to your North rim stop....Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip.

Just a thought....Do you have a GPS? My Gamin 660 has an option to turn on "truck" mode, which (the theory) will keep me off smaller roads that I don't need to be using when towing my Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A suggestion would be to use the campground we stayed at for last years Zion rally and see Zion, Bryce and maybe even the North rim from there.

Enjoy the trip, I know we did last summer.

John


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We enjoyed a wonderful 8 week trip to California last summer seeing many of the sights you are planning to--simply breathtaking. We took the I40 home and stopped in Albequerque. There is a lovely campground there called American RV. They serve a complimentary hot breakfast in a wonderful dining area and the people are so friendly. www.americanrvpark.com Enjoy your travels..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> A suggestion would be to use the campground we stayed at for last years Zion rally and see Zion, Bryce and maybe even the North rim from there.
> 
> Enjoy the trip, I know we did last summer.
> 
> John


Did they offer any shuttles? Might be a way to save a few $$ in fuel getting to/from those locations.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No shuttles. We were 10 min from Zion,,You drive thru Zion to head for Bryce which was fairly close and depending on how much if any walking you wanted to do into the canyon, a doable day trip. North rim was further and again depending on whether you want to walk into the canyon, we did in a day trip. There were campgrounds right outside of the North rim so pulling the TT there would depend on time wanted to spend and route driving thru the area.


----------



## vwilmarth (Feb 15, 2008)

If you stop in Amarillo on your way down I-40, Fort Amarillo is a terrific campground. You'll find lots of good reviews of it online. If you want a little more off the beaten path, veer off to Canyon, TX (about 30 minutes south of Amarillo) and stay at Palo Duro Canyon State Park (ask for Hackberry Campground). It isn't the Grand Canyon, but it is the second largest canyon in the country and has some great hikes that are a little easier than you'll find at the Grand Canyon.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions so far....keep 'em coming...Lord knows I need 'em.

Looking for suggestions for an overnite stay between Nashville and Jackson, TN. Not sure how far we'll get the first day, but it'll be somewhere in or between those cities. Thinking of hitting a Wal-Mart, but may need AC if it's hot.



uhls1986 said:


> If you stop in Amarillo on your way down I-40, Fort Amarillo is a terrific campground. You'll find lots of good reviews of it online. If you want a little more off the beaten path, veer off to Canyon, TX (about 30 minutes south of Amarillo) and stay at Palo Duro Canyon State Park (ask for Hackberry Campground). It isn't the Grand Canyon, but it is the second largest canyon in the country and has some great hikes that are a little easier than you'll find at the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Have a great trip!


Thanks for that one too. Any suggestions for CG's between Amarillo and Santa Rosa ? If we get to Amarillo with good daylight left, we may keep going a while.

Really appreciate the feedback, hope it keeps a comin'.

Thanks OB'ers
Brent


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









Lightner Creek RV park is small and very nice near Durango Colorado. It is tucked away in a small canyon 3-4 miles out of town along a creek in the tall pines. There are unlimited places up along the million dollar highway to camp as long as you like to dry camp for a day or two. Behind Durango Mountain resort is very very nice to disappear into the Rockies for a night or two for free







. I can offer more information on those out of the way private places if needed. The KOA north of Durango is nice, in the trees along the Animas River, if your looking for a chain campground. There are many places to camp in Silverton. If you go a few miles out of town you can camp for free anywhere you want along the beautiful mountain rivers, you are part owner so you should stay on your own property if you get a chance, its fun. Any RV type park in the area you will need to reserve ASAP. The actual improved campgrounds in the forest are around $14 most are still dry camping though. We camp 40 nights a year, all dry camping, all for free in the beautiful Rockies. We find new places every year, we are amazed around every corner and over every moutain. Just not enough free time each year, you know how it is.

Have a great time, really sounds like a wonderful, adventure filled trip. 
Tony
1) Million Dollar Highway (Hwy 550) 2) Molas Lake and San Juan Mountains between Durango and Silverton


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*....Mesa Verde* - _we were there in 2006 with the OB, stayed at the KOA just east of the park entrance, you can stay inside the NP but it's dry camping_
*....Million $ Highway* - _we drove it in 2001 in the Miata from Gunnison south over Ouray, and in 2006 north through Telluride with the the OB_
*....Canyons of the Ancients* -_ I can't believe I missed this! We've been to Canyon de Chelly, Casa Grande, and Gila Cliff Dwellings._
*....Four Corners* - _a rip-off, the Indians now charge to go there and sell you their wares. It might be worth a picture of the family standing on the only spot where four states meet_
*....Arches NP* - _we were there in 2007 with the OB, stayed at the KOA five miles south of Moab, when there don't miss Dead Horse Point State Park - the views are phenomenal - we drove the road at the bottom of that canyon next to the Colorado River with our 4x4 F-250 TV._
*....Canyonlands NP* - _see above, and don't forget Natural Bridges NP and the Moki Dugway (our 2007 OB trip)_
*....Glen Canyon* - _didn't go there, but don't miss Monument Valley on the way there from Arches_
*....Lake Powell* - _best seen from a boat, or better yet a houseboat, but reservations are required at least a year in advance_
*....Bryce Canyon* -_ late afternoon or early morning for great hoodoo photographs - we haven't stopped their since 1996_
*....Zion *- _on our 2006 OB trip, luckily found a campsite inside the park (probably the last site available - at sunset, no less) - very difficult. Be careful when driving from Bryce towing your trailer because there's a length, height, and width limit - we made it by only 1" and the cost is an additional $15 because they close the tunnel to let you through with an oversized rig - if you're too big you'll have to make a huge detour._
*....Best Friends Animal Sanctuary (Kanab, UT)* - _never been there_
*....North Rim* - _it's on my list - I've been to the South Rim a number of times_
*....Petrified Forest/Painted Desert* (on way from S rim to home?) - _we were through there in November 2006 and stayed at the KOA in Holbrook (as you can see, we like KOA's - they're like McDonalds, wherever you are they taste pretty much the same)._


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

raynardo said:


> *....Lake Powell* - _best seen from a boat, or better yet a houseboat, but reservations are required at least a year in advance_


...if they only rented a barge that we could tow the Outback on and presto...we have our own houseboat.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

United campground in Durango is a nice place to stay. Major attraction there is the Durango-Silverton steam RR track runs through the campground! got lots of up close pics as she came through. I recommend riding the train to Silverton and back. You'll see scenery that you would never see otherwise. The open silver car with the glass top is the best view and taking pictures (costs more but it's worth it). When you leave Durango to go the Ouray (the Million Dollar Hwy), stop in Silverton and park by the wye where the train turns around. It's a big open campground but plenty of room to park the rig and have lunch. I pulled the 30rls over those mountains without a problem. Just don't look down!!! Beautiful. I want to go again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> United campground in Durango is a nice place to stay. Major attraction there is the Durango-Silverton steam RR track runs through the campground! got lots of up close pics as she came through. I recommend riding the train to Silverton and back. You'll see scenery that you would never see otherwise. The open silver car with the glass top is the best view and taking pictures (costs more but it's worth it). When you leave Durango to go the Ouray (the Million Dollar Hwy), stop in Silverton and park by the wye where the train turns around. It's a big open campground but plenty of room to park the rig and have lunch. I pulled the 30rls over those mountains without a problem. Just don't look down!!! Beautiful. I want to go again.


I'll second the recommendation for United Campground in Durango and the Silverton. Some of the spots were a tad tight to get into (some dead end roads near the front), but the campground was nice enough and the train runs right through it). The train ride is great, and I would highly recommend it. Now if only it would stop and the campground to let you off!


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

When you are at the South Rim, don't miss Flagstaff. It is 81 miles away. Sadona is then 23 miles from Flagstaff. Very lovely places, with a few places to camp. I went to NAU and miss it terribly. Both have great restaurants and things to do. Pink Jeep tour anyone.

By the way, this is my very first post. Yipee!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> I am planning our trip out west and should have done the planning way before now as I'm finding reservations a bit scarce at first few attempts. I'm looking for your experience in the following areas:
> ....Good campgrounds along my path
> ....Places to go/see I didn't mention/don't know about
> ....Roads to avoid with 5'er in tow
> ...


 Call Mike Valk at Columbia SC Camping World Rv Sales. He and his wife took a three month trip out. He has a picture cd and a calendar of travel. He will tell you plenty about the trip. Told me as much about his trip as the Sydney he was trying to sell me. 800-848-3250

Haping Traveling
jitch388


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

the Grand Circle area is our mecca - the year isn't complete without a trip to the desert. We camped last year at Lake Powell - it's run by the same company as the Grand Canyon Trailer Village - it was a wonderful campground: full hookups, concrete pull-thrus - and a view to die for. The trip to the north rim is long - but still worth it. We loved the Zion area - stayed at the Cedar City KOA - nice home base for the area. We've also gone to Moab about 3 times - when you go into Arches - take LOTS of water. It's really easy to get dehydrated on even the little short walks. The drive from Moab to Page, AZ is amazing - goes right through Monument Valley. While you're at the Canyon - take a trip down to Sedona. (someone else mentioned this) - we didn't find a lot to do in Flagstaff (just another city to us) - but Sedona is really pretty. It's a nice day trip. Check out their website - they have webcams that are pretty cool. I tend to make all my reservations before I leave (esp. since we camp the two weeks around Memorial Day). Other than Lake Powell (and this year Grand Canyon Trailer Village) - we stay mostly at KOA Kampgrounds - they aren't all wonderful - but they are reasonable and now that we have the Outback - I don't need more than full hookups! And - their website is great for making reservations! Have a wonderful and safe trip!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the stay away list. KOA in Flagstaff, very tight, tooo tight and no pool. The road where I stayed was too narrow for me to get out, luckily I cut across an mt site or I would have had to back up 300 ft.

Unless you have specific locations planned for each noght to stay, what I did was drive til 3, find a campground using a directory about how much further I wanted to go yet, call them to check for availability and a pool, if it suited me, make the reservation.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed at Canyonlands Campground during our stay in Moab, two summers ago. Very nice place - clean - fairly quiet (especially since it is in down-town Moab) - and well shaded (which is important there in the summer). They also have an attached gas station/camp store at the entrance. You are right downtown and within walking distance of many shops and restaurants.

I'd recommend them to anyone. $34 for full hookups, plus Wi-Fi, is a pretty good price for that area. I'd recommend setting aside some time for hiking at Arches, though, if you want to see many arches. There are a few as you drive through, but the Devil's garden Hike (7 miles RT - self led) and the Delicate Arch Hike (Ranger led) are at the top of our list. But go in the mornings, during the summer. Afternoon temps will be 100+ (but it's a dry heat - just like in our oven, where we bake biscuits!).

Arches NP is just a few miles away, and Canyonlands is about 20 miles further. Also look into the white-water rafting on the Colorado River, which runs through the edge of Moab.

Have a GREAT trip! We sure did!

Mike


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Back on trip planning now, was consumed last week with battery mods and a short camping trip. Thanks to all who have posted their advice, experiences and given specific recommendations on CG's and sights to see. We leave next week, so any advance planning has to be done this week. I'm sure I'll be planning as we go also.

Let's hear from you if you know of anything that will help me figure this out.

Thanks to all Outbackers. Without this site, camping & traveling would be much more difficult.



kmsjs said:


> We stayed at Canyonlands Campground during our stay in Moab, two summers ago. Very nice place - clean - fairly quiet (especially since it is in down-town Moab) - and well shaded (which is important there in the summer). They also have an attached gas station/camp store at the entrance. You are right downtown and within walking distance of many shops and restaurants.
> 
> I'd recommend them to anyone. $34 for full hookups, plus Wi-Fi, is a pretty good price for that area. I'd recommend setting aside some time for hiking at Arches, though, if you want to see many arches. There are a few as you drive through, but the Devil's garden Hike (7 miles RT - self led) and the Delicate Arch Hike (Ranger led) are at the top of our list. But go in the mornings, during the summer. Afternoon temps will be 100+ (but it's a dry heat - just like in our oven, where we bake biscuits!).
> 
> ...


Good info. We hope to take all that area in. Looks like an awesome place.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> On the stay away list. KOA in Flagstaff, very tight, tooo tight and no pool. The road where I stayed was too narrow for me to get out, luckily I cut across an mt site or I would have had to back up 300 ft.


We stayed at the KOA in Flagstaff in May 2007 on our trip back to SoCal from Moab and enjoyed it. We were camped in the row that was the farthest (west) from the office, a pull-thru site - easy in and easy out (we normally ask for pull-thru's). Plus being on the last row we enyoyed the peace and quiet as well being at the edge of the forest.

From my experience, I'd recommend the place.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Fort Tuthill Campground is a nice campground 2 miles south of Flagstaff and I-40 (we also went to NAU, DW even graduated from there in '91). There are actually 2 campgrounds there, one for military and one run by the county. If you are military go for that one, if you are not the county one is very nice. We have stayed in the county one several times. They have 3 or 4 sites with water and sewer that you can reserve. The sites are in the tall pines and very quite. The road in the campground can be tight, but take your time and you will be fine. It is only a couple of hours up to the Grand Canyon from there, less than 30 min from Sedona.

If you go to Sedona the Pink Jeeps are a tour comany that take you back on some dirt roads. If you would rather drive it yourself PM me and I will dig out my old maps to tell you the roads they take. Some are on private land you can not go on, but not too many.

If you drive north from Flagstaff to go to the North Rim by Lees Ferry take a side trip (1 hr total) to see the dinosaur tracks that are toward Page. If you are interested let me know and I will post more about them.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you can swing it go south out of Albuquerque on I-25 towards Socorro. This is the county seat and a nice little town to explore. Head west out of town on I-60. This is a very scenic drive with very little traffic and a good maintained road. You will get a great veiw of the mountains and desert as well as some local elk herds. You will also drive through the Deep Space Large Array. This is a series of dishes spread across the desert valley floor, hopefully they will be in movement, this is a awsome sight. When you get to I-77 head back north and you can get back onto the I-40 just about Holbrook. This is a great little detour if you can squeeze it into your travel plans. Just a little more info FYI, Albuquerque to Holbrook is 234 miles, Albuquerque to Socorro to Holbrook is 321 miles so this would add about 2 hours drive time. Kirk


----------



## wateree (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Brent & Ava

Just got back (3 weeks ago) from a 2 month trip out west, wife, myself, & Abby (Corgi). We live in South Carolina. Don't think you will have any trouble with your rig, I tried to stay on interstates as much as possible while towing. We have an Outback 28frls and a Duramax and had no problems. (The Duramax will make you smile climbing those mountains.) We left on March 31 which turned out to be about 30 days too soon. Left early to try and miss the large crowds, big mistake, we had very cold weather most of our trip, but enjoyed it very much. May go back in a year or so to see the things we missed because of bad weather. Only made first 2 reservations before leaving home the rest of the trip we would call while on the road to be sure they had vacancies. Enjoyed Utah very much, especially Salt Lake City. All of the Mormon history and buildings were very interesting. The dedication and work ethic these people had was beyond comprehension. If the Grand Canyon doesn't put a lump in your throat you need to check your pulse. Some very good interstate roads and some bad ones. Had planned a 4 month trip but was ready to come home in 2 months. Hope you enjoy your trip as much as we enjoyed ours.

GPS & The Next Exit turned out to be the most important items.

Take your time and enjoy God's creation.


----------

